# Band dimentions



## klaasopdebeeck (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey, I'm new here.

I'm from Belgium and have always loved making my own slingshots. In the past I've used some tubes I found at a local store that were sold for setting up tents, but these never had a long life. Since I've been reading on here I decided to try out thera bands. I ordered me a pack of Thera gold on Ebay.

Now is the problem, I absolutely have no clue what's the best width and length are the best to cut out of it, and I don't want to go waste my Thera band by experimenting. The power I'd like to get out of it must be enough to shoot some pigeons in our garden that keep eating our red berry's.

It would be great if anyone could share the dimensions he cuts out of the Thera gold bands, so I could try those out, that would be awesome.

Thanks!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

This video may answer for most of your questions


----------



## klaasopdebeeck (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you so much! I just made my bands and attatched them to one of my slingshots. ****! That thing is strong! I love it! Next time a pigeon is eating our red berry's I'll eat the pigeon héhéh


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

klaasopdebeeck said:


> Thank you so much! I just made my bands and attatched them to one of my slingshots. ****! That thing is strong! I love it! Next time a pigeon is eating our red berry's I'll eat the pigeon héhéh


Have a fun and don't forgot to post pics of your new slingshots.


----------

